# first clocks



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

These are some clocks I made for relatives for Christmas. I had this inspiration one night I couldn't sleep. I used cherry, poplar, oak and 1/4" Plexiglass. Did the moldings on my router table I built and some good training that I got on the router workshop on the woodworking channel.


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

So how do I make that a thumbnail?

Thanks Walt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Walt

save in the jpg or the gif format then upload it
It was a bit small for me to work with but take a look at it,see below.

By the way very NICE Walt  by the way what time is it ? all the clocks are not the same . 


Bj


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

*re clocks*

Try this again. 

Thanks Bj


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

*re clocks*

Well I sorta got it but how does the thumbnail show up on the main page where it lists the different threads . And why is the thumbnail I see in the reply so dark.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Walt

Well it's the background in part but do this download IrfanView from the same
http://www.irfanview.com it's free and will let you rework just about any picture,
besure to download the plugins also.

see the 2nd and 3rd. snapshot, I did rework it just a bit,made it a just bit lighter in the background.

Bj 

Don't save your snapshots in the MS bmp format


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Walt, good looking clocks! Bobj, isn't that a great little free program, I have been using this since about 2000. Works great!

Corey


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

mwm500 said:


> These are some clocks I made for relatives for Christmas. I had this inspiration one night I couldn't sleep. I used cherry, poplar, oak and 1/4" Plexiglass. Did the moldings on my router table I built and some good training that I got on the router workshop on the woodworking channel.


Very distinctive -- NICE JOB!


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey thats a good program thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Walt

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Nice job Walt, good looking clocks! Bobj, isn't that a great little free program, I have been using this since about 2000. Works great!
> 
> Corey



Hi Corey

Yes ,it's not to bad for a free be 

I use PaintShop Pro. most of the time it will let me do so much more, it's like Photo Shop but it's not a hog on ram, plus it has many,many tubes. 

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re-Three new clocks*

Hi Walt, I have only just seen you're post and having made numerous clocks over the years I'm in a position to congratulate you on the designs.I can feel some new clocks coming out of my shed in the not too distant future.Really nice neat work, I presume that the front is Plexiglass or similar.Here are a couple of my clocks. Harry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking clocks Harry! 

Corey


----------

